# Litchfield Stage 4.5 - well happy



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

So my car's had another visit to Iain and the team to go from stage 4.25 to 4.5 + superstock intercooler. (I also had the forge header tank, dodson gearbox magnets and a 24 month service while everything was out)

Below is the various dyno plots overlaid (I'm a MY14 with Litcho 102mm single resonated exhaust):
Stage 4.25 as was on V5 ecutek (475bhp)
Stage 4.5 with stock intercooler
Stage 4.5 with the superstock intercooler​
I ended up at 748 bhp and 640 torques, Iain has capped the torque at his safe level with the usual smooth power delivery.

How does it feel on the private test track - not that much faster until you get on it, then much stronger and it just keeps pulling through the rev range.
I can now hear more of the turbos spooling up and there feels much less lag which was my real interest.

Very happy with the results, thanks to Neil for putting up with me, Iain for answering my endless questions and the team for doing the work.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

Lovely now get yourself a carbon bonnet and some dump valves.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

erol_h said:


> Lovely now get yourself a carbon bonnet and some dump valves.


Baseball cap on backwards too?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

goRt said:


> Baseball cap on backwards too?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Gold chains too please.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

congrats!!

Dyno printout to small, cant see it... so what mods have you had?? I thought people were getting near 800 with turbos?

and Stage 4.25 as was on V5 ecutek (475bhp) 475?????


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

erol_h said:


> Lovely now get yourself a carbon bonnet and some dump valves.


I like dump valves !


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

snuffy said:


> I like dump valves !


Your not the only one had a set fitted at litchfields recently.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

goRt said:


> Baseball cap on backwards too?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


That's a step to far even for me.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Chronos said:


> congrats!!
> 
> Dyno printout to small, cant see it... so what mods have you had?? I thought people were getting near 800 with turbos?
> 
> and Stage 4.25 as was on V5 ecutek (475bhp) 475?????


Ha, typo 675 on 4.25.

To get to 800 you need fancy turbos and/or that posh manifold.

I'm on Iain's standard 4.5 plus his superstock intercooler

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

snuffy said:


> I like dump valves !


I have "dump valves" - recirc type Nissan fit or the turbos self distruct ;-)

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

goRt said:


> I have "dump valves" - recirc type Nissan fit or the turbos self distruct ;-)
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Sometimes you got to live life on the edge.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I'm a bit surprised by the comment that it feels like there is less lag as looking at the graph the torque is coming in later and less until it reaches 3000 revs, so it would probably feel like more lag. The gain over stock power is from 6000 onwards so you have to use the revs to get any real benefit. This is where Iain's log manifold and all singing and dancing EFRs have it cracked as in Anders case he found it was spooling up quicker than stock. I guess it's all down to how much money you think it's worth spending to get the gains.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

dam it your car was there too  thats 2 opportunities i missed last thursday when i popped in :chuckle:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

evogeof said:


> dam it your car was there too  thats 2 opportunities i missed last thursday when i popped in :chuckle:


Geof, I've warned you before about stalking GTR owners  (Lucky escape there goRt)


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

You got great power gains there I bet it feels like a jet fighter now, good luck with it and be safe


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

barry P. said:


> Geof, I've warned you before about stalking GTR owners  (Lucky escape there goRt)


stalk him  ide of left him a prezzi in his car :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

goRt said:


> Below is the various dyno plots overlaid (I'm a MY14 with Litcho 102mm single resonated exhaust):[/IMG]



Could you post a higher resolution?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

borat52 said:


> Could you post a higher resolution?


I just followed the forum guide, be careful what you ask for ;-) :


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Loved my car at 4.5 and it showed the power over the 4.25 almost every where,
The biggest difference was around the 100 mph but even from a stand still, 
There's not a lot but still shows up on the drag strip,

Good work David enjoy the new unleashed power 



Goldie


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Chronos said:


> congrats!!
> 
> Dyno printout to small, cant see it... so what mods have you had?? I thought people were getting near 800 with turbos?
> 
> and Stage 4.25 as was on V5 ecutek (475bhp) 475?????


Mine made 770 with 4.5 and it's got the biggest intercooler going,
So 800 isn't going to happen 


Goldie


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

goldgtr35 said:


> Mine made 770 with 4.5 and it's got the biggest intercooler going,
> So 800 isn't going to happen
> 
> 
> Goldie


Goldie what's your torque capped to? Have you forged the engine?


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Does the Superstock aid in any other way apart from when the engine is operating near max capacity? i.e does it help in the mid range and responsiveness?


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

goldgtr35 said:


> Mine made 770 with 4.5 and it's got the biggest intercooler going,
> So 800 isn't going to happen
> 
> 
> Goldie


What is the biggest intercooler going ?


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

goldgtr35 said:


> Mine made 770 with 4.5 and it's got the biggest intercooler going,
> So 800 isn't going to happen
> 
> 
> Goldie


My 4.5 made 768 with Litchfield super stock intercooler


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

goldgtr35 said:


> Mine made 770 with 4.5 and it's got the biggest intercooler going,
> So 800 isn't going to happen
> 
> 
> Goldie


thought blade made 800 on stock engine with turbos??


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

I suppose it all depends really on what Turbos your are changing too,
My torque was capped at 647Lbs and 770BHP because of the gear box being stock.


Mine just had a full Dodson straight cut set and all internals,inc baskets and clutches fitted
Engines ready to go back in now,Fully forged with Litchfields LM900 Turbos and the new front diff,
Having loads of work done there as they are top of my list on builders and tuners,
But apart from Nissan servicing the car from new, where i bought it from, Ancasters Bromley ,
Litchfields has done all the upgrades and have never thought i was short changed.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Chronos said:


> thought blade made 800 on stock engine with turbos??


Blade had the full stage 5 turbos.

Much more significant upgrade than stage 4.5, plus they need holding back to protect the stock engine.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Blade had the full stage 5 turbos.
> 
> Much more significant upgrade than stage 4.5, plus they need holding back to protect the stock engine.


Thought this would be the case,, 
mine running 770 was about the highest Iain had done with the new Version 5 map.


Goldie


----------

